# What should I be expecting?



## kylereserve1 (26 Aug 2013)

Hello everybody, I know this is sort of a vague or difficult question to answer for some people.

I went to the CFRC and wrapped everything up (cfat, medical, physical, interview) on the 27th of May. Anyways this summer seems to be a bit slow regarding waiting time. I was first told that day that I would get a call in 4-6 weeks. After about 7 weeks of waiting I called my recruiting centre to check up on how my application was doing. They said that my application was just looked over and I should wait a little longer and I would be put on a merit list. Some weeks later I called the second time hoping not to bother them so much about it, and I was then told I was merit listed (about 3 weeks ago) which means I was probably put on the merit list about a week or two prior since it seemed like I was put on it before I called in. I'm sorry if I'm coming off looking a little impatient, I'm really not. I'm not sure if this is considered a long waiting time and I know that it is different for everyone, however I was just wondering based on my conditions. My recruiter from my infantry reserve unit I applied to in Toronto told me when I went in April that he would try and get me in for the November BMQ and I wrote my name down on a list of maybe 10-20 people and said that he needs that list to be filled or get as many people as he can in for the November BMQ or else it won't be running. Also I do have a job offer from that unit. 

With that said does any of that have an influence on my chances being called before November to swear in? Or would it be unusual if I didn't get the call by November. Or does anybody know if theres a high amount of people trying to get in 2013 for the infantry reserves causing it to be sort of slow like this or if they're just not calling because they're on summer training (somebody told me this). I guess I'm getting lightly anxious since I was told I was to get a call in 4-6 weeks in May and I was hoping to get in for November so I can do my BMQ then instead of waiting until the next available course.


----------



## Emilio (26 Aug 2013)

What unit are you applying to bud?


----------



## kylereserve1 (26 Aug 2013)

The Royal Regiment of Canada in Toronto!


----------



## Teager (26 Aug 2013)

If you were given a job offer that would be considered the call meaning you were offered the job. If you are merit listed you are competing for a job spot against other applicants that are merit listed. If there are only 5 spots and 10 people are merit listed then only 5 will be given a job offer.

Best thing to do is stay in touch with your recruiter. November is still a ways away.


----------



## kylereserve1 (26 Aug 2013)

Well I was told by the officer who told me my results after my CFAT that I had a job offer way back then in May, then it wouldn't make sense since I've been told I was merit listed correct?


----------



## Teager (26 Aug 2013)

Correct you are now competing for a job offer.


----------



## kylereserve1 (26 Aug 2013)

Now I'm worried because I was told I had a job offer after I did my cfat lol. But that was the only time.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Aug 2013)

There's a great book on what to expect.


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There's a great book on what to expect.



My day has now been made. 

On a side note, I've read these forums for some months now and I never once came across someone getting a job offer after a CFAT, have you?


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (27 Aug 2013)

Having just completed my CFAT last week,
what I received afterwards were my results, and with those results a list of trades I was eligible for.

I had a meeting with recruiter afterwards to go over my scores, and still have a final interview he said will hopefully be in September.
Have not yet been offered a position or a job, i believe that comes with the final interview when they go over all my scores, cfat, physical, medical evaluations.  am i correct in thinking this?


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Aug 2013)

Again, reading on the forum you will see that people get possibly merit listed at the interview and then called with a job offer later in most cases. I haven't read many if any cases where people get the job offer at the interview. 



			
				STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> Having just completed my CFAT last week,
> what I received afterwards were my results, and with those results a list of trades I was eligible for.
> 
> I had a meeting with recruiter afterwards to go over my scores, and still have a final interview he said will hopefully be in September.
> Have not yet been offered a position or a job, i believe that comes with the final interview when they go over all my scores, cfat, physical, medical evaluations.  am i correct in thinking this?


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (27 Aug 2013)

thank you,

Kierstead


----------



## DAA (27 Aug 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> On a side note, I've read these forums for some months now and I never once came across someone getting a job offer after a CFAT, have you?



It is possible but only if you are being processed for the Primary Reserve.  In some instances, Reserve Units screen their own applicants and based on available positions, they will send the file to a local CFRC for processing with the intention of hiring the person but only if they pass the CFAT, Medical, CRNC and have a reasonable interview.


----------



## kylereserve1 (27 Aug 2013)

All I know of it is that my MCC told me after my CFAT that I qualified for infantry, then as he was looking through my files he said "It looks like you got a job offer from my home unit. Anyways, I called the CFRC today and they said call back in two weeks since they havent sent my file to my home unit yet.


----------



## kylereserve1 (29 Aug 2013)

And also yes DAA, that is what happened in my case. I'm just waiting for my local CFRC to send my file to my home unit but they said they were doing something with it (I forgot what they said they were doing). Which is why I've been wondering why I've been waiting quite a bit merit listed.


----------

